
Show HN: HN Instant - humility
http://hninstant.com
======
mtmail
A bit too instant for me. The iframe mode is switched off, I type 't' and
Firefox redirects me to [https://www.apple.com/customer-
letter/](https://www.apple.com/customer-letter/)

~~~
humility
that's the point of instant, but I added a 200ms delay just in case someone is
a slow typer.

and the redirect is necessary since iframe-ing is not always possible

